# Noise when applying brake..?



## Dauminick (Apr 21, 2009)

My new 2005 Nissan Altima is doing noise when applying brake slowly. It makes clunks. The garages does not see any problem. Everything is fix properly, nothing seem to go wrong. It's been doing this for the past 2 week. I don't understand cause I the brake and the pads are brand new. Will it go away by itself. Please someone help me. Good day !!


----------

